
Open Source Social network: inviting collaborators - munukutla
Inviting interested collaborators and developers to contribute to an open source social networking platform
======
munukutla
[https://github.com/ThemisOrg](https://github.com/ThemisOrg)

------
arkokoley
Can you provide some description or motivation for this project?

